# After a good clean...



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

A few pix


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dino, your photographic skills seem to be getting better and better...now it's seems you don't even have to hold the camera to take a superb shot!    










Simply stunning :smokin:


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

OOOOOOOOooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo

20D?

Ent


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave...see the name in the bottom left corner  

Ent...no 10D


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks mint, DCD! Sweet pix.

Cya O!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pwetty shiney things  

Very nice mate.
T


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Looks superb dino. The whole package looks menacing!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Tastefully done, Dino.*

Looks very fine.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Really nice.
Second picture is pure class.

Wheels aren't as "bling" as some of your posts would suggest


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

When did those M3 mirrors go on? Have they always been like that?

Looks ok from some angles, looks funny from others! Can't argue with the photography skills though


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome Dino.
Car looks sensational :smokin: 
Looks like you may have some competition from the little brother - didn't realise that photography skills were genetic !


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Lovely pics Dino - as always. Next time your in the UK will you give my car a clean please?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

M3 MIRRORS!
Shall I ban him Dino?
lol - I used to get that a lot too, fact is, they're very expensive carbon Mines wing mirrors which I understand are now very rare too. One of my favourite pieces on a 34.

Dino, looks absolutely stunning as always. Love it, very clean, not overmodded - just perfect.

PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION - THIS IS WHAT SKYLINES ARE ABOUT!

Let's keep away from the Max Power gen and stick to how Dino does it.

Cem


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

You reckon?  










Check out the very expensive, carbon, rare, jap-branded mirrors on my old Civic  










Sorry if I offended you Dino  , but you can understand where the confusion came from!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmm Absolutly outstanding mate  as always  

Andy


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

That is a very very tidy car. Can't fault it in any way at all, I reckon its just about perfect.

I agree, its one of the best R34s I have seen. Someone is pretty handy with the polish too. There are no white bits left in all the gaps after polishing like I seem to get.  Very cool photos too.

Am I the only one with centre caps in their Volk wheels though? Why does everybody else seem to not have them fitted. They ain't that expensive, (well they are, but not compared to the cost of the rims!!).


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dino - that looks absolutely STUNNING ... jaw dropping in fact. Even as a Skyline owner I would still stare in awe if that car drove past me.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Simply stunning Dino :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Many thanks. I like to keep things simple with a few nice details here and there. I don't really care if people don't like the mirrors...I do so thats enough for me Ok Cem, you can ban him now

tim...I use masking tape on the tight bits and brush away residue with an old tooth brush. Regarding the center caps, these pictures will be printed in a US mag this week and Rays specifically asked me not to use center caps on the CE28s as they are "hardcore racer" type of wheels and caps don't fit the image these wheels have in Japan. I have some GT caps but haven't bothered putting them on yet.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Ah right. 

So no centre caps = "hardcore racer", and I guess that centre caps = "poncy woofter" then. Doh!

Best get the screwdriver and prise mine out then.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tim b said:


> Ah right.
> 
> So no centre caps = "hardcore racer", and I guess that centre caps = "poncy woofter" then. Doh!
> 
> Best get the screwdriver and prise mine out then.


LOL   

Had to take the wheels off to get mine out!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

And there was i thinking that the double 'o' ring system may cause the centre cap to fly off with a bit of spirited driving!!!

I thought wrong!!!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking good Dino,

I still don't comprehend why yours seems to sit at a much better ride height than mine seeing as yours is also on S-Tunes. What size tyres are you running and what width/offset are your rims? If I could get that sort of clearance by going to 19s then I would. btw, how is the ride comfort? I seem to remember someone saying it didn't make much difference going from 18s to 19s.

Regards
Nito

ps. I agree about the centre caps!!
pps. and the mirrors


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> Regarding the center caps, these pictures will be printed in a US mag this week...


Which one? I'll make sure to buy it


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nito; if you switch to 19's the arch gap does reduce and the car does sit much better. This is talking from experience; changing from 18" BBS LM's to 19" CE28N's. 

The S-tune setup+19's works really well and the car does sit better than 18's. Ride quality is slightly stiffer, only over the worst bumps. Motorway ride is unchanged. 

Dino may comment on this, but i also metioned the same thing as you when he switched to the ce28n's, about the car sitting so superbly. 

Best get saving for those 19's...


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

DCD said:


> Dave...see the name in the bottom left corner


Hehe - yep, didn't see that. Must be my eyesight going, either that or I was partially dazzled by those wheels and spotless paintwork thus missing that microscopic writing at the bottom!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

NITO...I agree with all r33 v-spec said. The only noticeable increase in harshness is when you hit pot holes, expansion joints, rail crossings and similar harsh surface changes. Other than that its no problem, ride quality is the same on most roads and depending on tyre choice you might get a bit more tyre rumble at speed. But all stuff you can sacrifice for such cool looking wheels! Like most people on Rays 19" wheels I run 19x9.5 +12 and 275/30 rubber (with Yokohama AVS Sport you are 1mm over stock 18" 245/40 overall diameter so speedo is happy)

skylineGTR_Guy...AutoWeek. Not sure if it will go on this week but it will be on one of the SEMA specials.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

Dino, how much did you ask for? i mean.....to get your car on a mag to let people look at.

hehe

5 zero cheque in US dollars? hehehhehe

Ent


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ent said:


> Dino, how much did you ask for? i mean.....to get your car on a mag to let people look at.
> 
> hehe
> 
> ...


  :smokin:


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

ahhh......this  means im right hehehehehe

20D soon then eh? hahahahahahaha

Ent


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nah...might wait for the next one or a second hand 1D MK2


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks guys,

One more question -Do you get much tramlining with the 275's all round. 

I wonder if mine sits so low with the S-tunes because it has the Nismo Bumper on it! 

Hmmm 19's could be on the list, (miniature hijack) - new Nismo LMGT4's in silver or Volk TE37 in sparkling Silver with polished lip?? Dino's wheels look great but too much cleaning involved 

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nito please, please, please leave the wheels black if you change them.

Pretty please


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

does nitto have cems old car?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nito; tramlining again is quite a big factor decided by the make of tyre. 

Previously on the 18's were Pirelli P7000 which tramlined really bad. Now i have switched to Falken FK451 for the 19's and the car doesnt tramline as much as the 18's!!! 

Plus if your on 18's i guess you'll be using a 265/35/18 tyre. And if you want to go for the 19's you will use a 275 section tyre, so thus it shouldnt really make much tramlining difference anyway.

Just go for the 19's, and like you said LMGT4's silver all the way!!! Will look superb. I would have gone for those myself but the wait put me off (partly due to selling my wheels before i placed an order for my new wheels)!!! 

Having just put on a nismo bumper on mine recently, it does make a slight difference as the lower spoiler catches even more!!! So you are right.

Hope this helps


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi R33,

Thanks again for the input. I'm running FK451's on the 18s currently and am happy with their performance.

Haribo, yes it is Cems old car.

Sorry for the thread hijack Dino!

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> M3 MIRRORS!
> ...
> 
> PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION - THIS IS WHAT SKYLINES ARE ABOUT!
> ...


Not completley, but I think people agree with the sentiment.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I couldnt really justify the extra (which was quite a bit) for the Bridgestone S-03

And like you say have been very impressed with the FK451's performance. As mentioned im using the 275/30/19 size so you should be happy with this combo if you do decide to go for the 19's...

DCD; sorry for the slight hijack!!!


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

simply stunning!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

You have no idea how jealous I am 

Like everyone else, I like how it is not overmodded, very simple with a few very nice touches to it. Good job!!


----------



## Nismo_boi (Oct 18, 2004)

That is a very nice skyline, i like the way you took the front picture


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

stunning car and the photos are excellent. M3's?!??! Wrong board mate, that'll be www.saxoownersclub.co.uk your looking for 
I agree with cem, no max power nastyness required on skylines


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Damn - where'd the pictures go?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

iv got them all saved if u want?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Are they hosted somewhere else?

I just wanted to show a pic of a lush R34 to my friends on another board, if Dino doesnt mind of course


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't mind of course...its just I don't keep pix online very long


----------

